# All dialects: Also



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

I searched the forum but couldn’t find a thread similar to this one although I can’t be too sure.

This is only based on what I’ve heard and what I’m currently familiar with:

Algerian: tany, zada

Tunisian: zada, bagi, (the latter is used in southern Tunisia)

Moroccan: tany

Middle eastern/Levantine: kamaan


Any other input/comment would be appreciated.


----------



## apricots

PA: kamān, barDo


----------



## tounsi51

As far as I know, Morrocan say 7ta (حتى) not tany.


----------



## djara

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> Tunisian: zada, bagi, (the latter is used in southern Tunisia)


Could you please say where in the south of Tunisia they say _bagi_ for also? I'm from the region and never heard this usage.
In some regions in Tunisia _thaana_ is used for also


----------



## Ectab

Iraqi:
ham, hammen and hammaaten


----------



## Hemza

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> Moroccan: tany



تاني is used in Eastern Morocco. The rest of Morocco say حتى but mostly rural people either shortcut it to 7tta or even ta.

زادة exists but as far as I know, is only used in حسانية. I've heard "zéda" from Northern Tunisians 

In Urban Hijazi, people say كمان but in Bedouin Hijazi, I think it is حتى

If I'm not wrong, all dialects make use حتى in a way or another. My Egyptian friend use it sometimes when he adds something (an idea) to the speech.


----------



## tounsi51

^
Thanks. Yeah but حتى means even rather than also.

In standard Gulf Arabic it's "ba3d"


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

Ectab said:


> Iraqi:
> ham, hammen and hammaaten



Interesting. Would you mind giving examples using those?

With a ح or ه ?


apricots said:


> PA: kamān, barDo



Completely forgot about "Bardo." Thanks.


djara said:


> Could you please say where in the south of Tunisia they say _bagi_ for also? I'm from the region and never heard this usage.
> In some regions in Tunisia _thaana_ is used for also



I have a friend originally from Tataouine and she said they use Bagi for zada.


tounsi51 said:


> Thanks. Yeah but حتى means even rather than also.
> 
> In standard Gulf Arabic it's "ba3d"


I agree with what you said about 7ta 

ba3d as in بعد؟


Hemza said:


> تاني is used in Eastern Morocco. The rest of Morocco say حتى but mostly rural people either shortcut it to 7tta or even ta.
> 
> زادة exists but as far as I know, is only used in حسانية. I've heard "zéda" from Northern Tunisians
> 
> In Urban Hijazi, people say كمان but in Bedouin Hijazi, I think it is حتى
> 
> If I'm not wrong, all dialects make use حتى in a way or another. My Egyptian friend use it sometimes when he adds something (an idea) to the speech.




"7tta or even ta" isn't this to refer to the future?
7ta njeek, tanjeek.
(the future "ta" is also used in Tunisian)

But what does it have to do with “also” ?


----------



## tounsi51

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> I agree with what you said about 7ta
> 
> ba3d as in بعد؟



Yes they say ba3d for also. And after is "3aguob"


----------



## Ectab

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> Would you mind giving examples using those?
> 
> With a ح or ه ?



with ه

اني هم حروح I will go too\as well\also
هم همين هماتينare usually interchangeable


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

djara said:


> Could you please say where in the south of Tunisia they say _bagi_ for also? I'm from the region and never heard this usage.
> In some regions in Tunisia _thaana_ is used for also



Do you know which regions use "thaana" ?


----------



## djara

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> Do you know which regions use "thaana" ?


I'd say mostly rural, central, non-coastal Tunisia


----------



## Hemza

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> "7tta or even ta" isn't this to refer to the future?
> 7ta njeek, tanjeek.
> (the future "ta" is also used in Tunisian)
> 
> But what does it have to do with “also” ?



No, it is not used in Moroccan as it is in Tunisian, future in Moroccan is formed with غادي or غ (prefixe). It may imply future "until I" but it also means "also" in Morocco, as example:
نعاود و نبقى معاك حتى "I come back and also stay with you". It can also means "even" or "too" according to the context. حتى is used a looot in Morocco .



tounsi51 said:


> ^
> In standard Gulf Arabic it's "ba3d"



You just reminded me that it is also the case in حسانية, where بعد means "me as well", like "أنا بعد" or (oddly) negated "ماهو/ماهي أنا بعد" (nor me). It is not "also" exactly but the meaning is close.


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

^Impressive, the similarities between them I mean.


----------



## Ali Smith

So, is أيضًا restricted to classical Arabic?


----------



## shaque

The opposite: it is never used in Classical Arabic. Instead, kazalika is used.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I wouldn’t say never, but rarely.


----------

